# Help!?! concerned....IBS or Ovarian Cancer?



## ashrbrown1984 (Apr 1, 2013)

Ok...so I have been experiencing this dull pressure in my lower back when sitting or lying down with slight abdominal aches. I can feel myself breathing and it feels like heavy pressure on my back. My stomach feels AND looks bloated....that comes and goes mainly after I eat. I really don't have much of an appetite because I am so concerned and scared about what is going on. I am also constipated with occasions of diarrhea, but feel like I have to go and can't (TMI moment...sorry) and notice mucous in my stool.

About a week ago, I was experiencing pressure on my bladder and felt like I had to pee every 5 seconds. Thought I had a UTI and went to the doctor for a urine culture that came back days later as negative for UTI, bladder, and kidney infections. So, I went back to the doctor for her to tell me that I may have IBS and gave me some samples of Linzess.

I decided to look up my symptoms......lower back pressure/pain, bloating, constipation with alternating diarrhea, anxiety, loss of appetite; came up with a few digestive disorders (including IBS) and OVARIAN CANCER!!

I am extremely concerned about this. I plan to go to my doctor after trying the Linzess, but this is really freaking me out!

I also (sorry for being blunt) started my period and there is only blood on the toilet paper when I wipe. I have read that IBS can affect your menstrual cycle as well as everything else, but I am really struggling here mentally. I am trying not to worry myself to death, but it's kind of hard not to.

Has anyone else experienced these symptoms....could it be IBS...or heaven forbid, ovarian cancer?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

They did a study of bloating and how it presents in IBS and Ovarian Cancer.

Generally IBS bloating comes and goes and often in relationship with meals.

OC bloating (as well as ovarian cysts) tends to be more severe and constant.

The same kinds of sensitivity that causes people to feel like they need to poo with IBS can happen with the bladder and make you feel like you have to pee (and both are often treated with antispasmodics).


----------

